
Astrology-loving MP seeks health answers in the stars - danseagrave
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28464009
======
richmarr
The fact that Tredinnick is on the Health and Science committees is is proof
that the illusion of government is just one big epic troll by our lizard
overlords. Oh how they chortle.

------
Nizumzen
This just makes me embarrassed to be English. What were the Tories thinking
of? They claim to be trying to save public money by cutting down on arguably
essential services and then they have MPs trying to get the government to
spend public money on complete rubbish.

We even publically fund homoeopathy which is a complete joke. It's just awful
and then they have the audacity to reduce funding for things like mental
health care.

Words can not describe how stupid this all is.

------
AndrewDucker
In some ways this is minor (Astronomy isn't likely to have an MP come out
against contraception and the like, so it's less pernicious than some
religions). But this is an MP on the health committee and science committee,
both of which would benefit from having someone who actually knows a little
about science and how to tell complete rubbish from something that's been
verified.

~~~
privong
> In some ways this is minor (Astronomy isn't likely to have an MP come out
> against contraception and the like, so it's less pernicious than some
> religions).

Presumably you mean "astrology" rather than "astronomy"?

